# Problème connexion ipad : clé WPA trop longue



## BzhMac (29 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

j'essaye de connecter mon I Pad air à ma réseau wifi; je dispose du code WPA mais une fois ce code rentré, impossible de la valider. Il semble qu'il soit trop long.

Quelqu'un aurait une solution (sachant que je ne compte pas passer en wep pour racourcir le code).

Merci,
Pierre-Yves


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (29 Janvier 2014)

Coucou le breton!

Essaye d'écrire ton code dans "Notes" puis copier/coller dans la case où on te demande le code.
C'est con mais ça peut marcher.


----------



## BzhMac (29 Janvier 2014)

Je viens d'essayer mais ca ne marche pas.


----------

